# Moving to baja sur



## druanna (May 19, 2012)

Hi everyone! We are looking for property to buy in la Paz loreto area. We are retired military with 2 small kids. Looking for a place that is family oriented with schools and activities. Need something affordable and no ****** pricing lol. I'm dual Mexican and American , and husband is American. I been to la Paz years ago! Very beautiful there!!  love to be near a fun community . We currently live in baja norte rosarito beach! Need serious sunshine, too overcast here on the northern coast! Lol


Druanna


----------



## hmbajaimports (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello Druanna, 

Loreto is a wonderful place but the public schools here have plenty of room for improvement. There are a couple of private school options but they are way expensive. Loreto can be a very nice place to relax and visit, but if you have children who will be in school it can be a very stressful place to live. 

I really like La Paz, with a population of +200K and very little violent crime, it is one of my favorite places in Mexico. 

Good luck and if you are ever in Loreto, don't forget to eat at Orlando's (best Mexican food in town).

Cheers,
DG



druanna said:


> Hi everyone! We are looking for property to buy in la Paz loreto area. We are retired military with 2 small kids. Looking for a place that is family oriented with schools and activities. Need something affordable and no ****** pricing lol. I'm dual Mexican and American , and husband is American. I been to la Paz years ago! Very beautiful there!!  love to be near a fun community . We currently live in baja norte rosarito beach! Need serious sunshine, too overcast here on the northern coast! Lol
> 
> 
> Druanna


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

You do know your electric bills will be much higher due to increased humidity and heat in Baja Sur????? so expect that since Rosarito requires minimal A/C or fans in the summer.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

mes1952 said:


> You do know your electric bills will be much higher due to increased humidity and heat in Baja Sur????? so expect that since Rosarito requires minimal A/C or fans in the summer.



I am not sure about BCS but many Mexican states during the hot months the government subsidizes the electric bills, for instance my last bill from Dec.12th 2012 to Feb.13th 2013 was $1084 Pesos, the Aportacion Gubernamental paid was $861 Pesos and my share was $223Pesos...No A/C but pool pump and fans.......

OP I suggest you visit this site and you may receive more answers...hope this helps: 

BajaNomad Forums - "Peace, Love & Fish Tacos"


----------



## Mexpat46 (Oct 19, 2013)

If you're still considering this move, here's a list of online pubs you might enjoy:

www(dot)BajaCitizen(dot)com - the local English-language newspaper
www(dot)BajaWesternOnion(dot)com - weekly online from Todos Santos (50 mi south of La Paz)
www(dot)BajaInsider(dot)com - website all about Baja (mostly Baja Sur)

(I'm not "allowed" to post links here yet, so I tried to provide the information as best I could. I'm not associated with any of these pubs and I'm not promoting any of them)

There are a number of private school choices in La Paz. We live just 2 blocks from one that is very popular with both expat and Mexican families. We've been in Baja 4.5 years and now have Permanent Resident status with Immigration.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Druanna, plenty of serious sunshine here in La Paz! Being a retiree, I don't know much about kids or schools, but La Paz is definitely a family-oriented city. To avoid much of the "****** pricing", try to stay away from real estate agents who cater primarily to expat retirees and snowbirds (i.e., most of what you see online in English), and look for housing in neighborhoods where Mexican families live. If your husband and children already know Spanish, so much the better. If not, they'll learn quickly.

CFE (Federal Commision for Electricity) just reclassified La Paz and some surrounding areas from Tarifa 1D to 1E, resulting in higher monthly kWh quotas for the lower rates, thus reduced electric bills for many folks. I'm like Chicois8 with no AC but several fans and pool. My bill, even under the old rates, was never higher than 500-some pesos for a two-month cycle, and more often quite a bit lower.


----------

